# Midwest Classic today



## Airbaby (Aug 9, 2008)

Hello everybody, I was wondering if any of you today entered any birds in the Midwest Classic Old Bird race out of Topeka Kansas. We are in the 200 mile divison racing out of Sioux City IA. Release time was 615am. We entered 6 birds and when i went to work at 215pm we had only 1 bird home. The NW wind up here is 20-30 MPH so it is going to be a very long day.


----------



## parrisc (Feb 14, 2007)

I sent 8 yearlings, had my first bird back at 3:35 pm CST. Its 435 miles for me here in Wiscsonin.


----------



## Airbaby (Aug 9, 2008)

*racing*

The 6 we sent to are yearlings also, we are sitting at about 240 miles from Topeka and when i went to work i had only 1 which came in at 1216pm. She sat on top of the loft for about 3 min before going which to me seemed like eternity.


----------



## Airbaby (Aug 9, 2008)

*Midwest Classic*



parrisc said:


> I sent 8 yearlings, had my first bird back at 3:35 pm CST. Its 435 miles for me here in Wiscsonin.


I think that is a pretty good time, I know the race started with a light south tail wind for us but i think the last 100 miles was mostly head wind from the North and also getting pushed East from the West wind. We are almost directly South of Topeka so I know the NW wind hammered our birds, it was gusting up to 30 mph and the lone ranger i got home arrived just before the winds were at there worst. Goodluck to you and I hope you did well.


----------



## whitesnmore (Sep 9, 2004)

We shipped and had our first bird at 1127 YPM at 453 miles. I had a total of 3 birds out of 13 shipped as of 7:45 pm. A guy in our club clocked at 1350 YPM at 462 miles flown. As of 7:45 we had 6 day birds clocked out of 65 shipped and we had 3 of them. A real tough race today and I am very proud of the birds performance in this heat. This is our first season as OB flyers and hope to improve on next year.


----------



## Airbaby (Aug 9, 2008)

*Midwest Classic*

I agree this was a very tough race day. As of 8pm we only had 4 of 6 birds home from 240 miles....but with such a strong North wind its not surprising. One of our birds came home with mud all the way up to its neck. This too is our first old bird season, started the 10 race season with 12 birds and if our last 2 come home we will end it with 8. Those were some good times you got there, hopefully your in the thick of it...i am also hoping with our first bird we are too.


----------



## Airbaby (Aug 9, 2008)

*midwest classic*

Hello again, so how did you 2 do in your club? We won our club, it is only the 2nd time we have won this year. And to mine and my Dads surprise the win for our little hen propelled her up to champion bird for the conclusion of this old bird season. Just 3 weeks ago she was sitting at 17th in the points standings. I guess it will a while before we find out how we did in our section, we couldnt be more pleased in how our small humble team ended this season.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Airbaby said:


> Hello again, so how did you 2 do in your club? We won our club, it is only the 2nd time we have won this year. And to mine and my Dads surprise the win for our little hen propelled her up to champion bird for the conclusion of this old bird season. Just 3 weeks ago she was sitting at 17th in the points standings. I guess it will a while before we find out how we did in our section, we couldnt be more pleased in how our small humble team ended this season.


Congratulations! I think we need a picture of this little champion.


----------



## Airbaby (Aug 9, 2008)

*midwest classic*

Will do, i hope to have them on by this monday, i work all this weekend 16 hr days 2 different jobs...but i have sunday, monday off and hope to do it then. There is a nice little story behind our little hen which i will post when i post the picts of her and our loft


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Airbaby said:


> Will do, i hope to have them on by this monday, i work all this weekend 16 hr days 2 different jobs...but i have sunday, monday off and hope to do it then. There is a nice little story behind our little hen which i will post when i post the picts of her and our loft


OH, I love a good story. Seems like there's usually a good one behind the good birds. I know I have one about mine.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I hauled the race for our club, at 6:15 was the most awsome site i have ever seen. Sorry no pics, i bought the wife a new camera and it turned off on the count down, I should have given her more than 2 day to play with it. My first bird was home at 8:53, only 112 mi. I can't wait till next yr. she'll have a better chance for pics.
Dave


----------



## whitesnmore (Sep 9, 2004)

I had 3 day birds (out of 9 shipped) (only one other guy in the club had 2 everyone else had 1 or less). We took 4th, 5th, and 6th and 10th (first bird next day clocked at 5:43 am). We made the top 10% out of 734 birds flown at combine level. Still waiting on the Midwest standings to see how we fared there. I consider this a successful showing by my birds as this is the first year we flew OB's and they were all yearlings. Cant wait for next year. We had a release this morning for a 700 mile race. My airlines is 660 for this one.
It will be tough to get a day bird but it is possible if they maintain 43 MPH the entire course. A healthy, well conditioned, and motivated bird will be able to make this with relative ease.


----------



## parrisc (Feb 14, 2007)

A bird from our club got 2nd in the federation. Her bird averaged 1821ypm at 450 miles. I ended up getting 26th with a ypm of 1358 at 435 miles. I had 3 day birds and 4 2nd day end up 13th loft. I am real happy with my first Topeka race. Check out our results.

" http://www.federationpigeons.com/files/06-27-09_fed.txt "


----------



## Airbaby (Aug 9, 2008)

*Midwest Classic*

Good Job! Them birds were going awfully fast. The only other time I have seen birds fly that fast was when I was 9 or 10, me and my Dad were clocking birds from the 250 mile race when we had a 500 mile bird come in with them. He took 6 hrs 51 min from 480 miles, he had a ton of tail wind.... his YPM were about the same as the winning birds in this race.


----------



## Lakeview (Jul 14, 2009)

*Topeka*

I clocked a bird at 1:20 for 450 miles and won the Federation (1864ypm), also clocked 2 birds at 1:35 and one at 1:40, 3rd 4th and 5th Federation. Paul Thompson in Rochester in the 300 class clocked a bird at (1910ypm). A good race for some and strange for others. Birds???


----------



## Lakeview (Jul 14, 2009)

Got out of Topeka well and got into a good jet stream I suppose. However the bird that won is a beauty (Jan Aarden) and the bird that was 4th Federation was 10th National Marathon Triple Crown last year and has gained enough point to be a registered AU Elite Champion


----------



## [MN]eXist^_^ (Feb 13, 2009)

VeryWell done guys of the Heartland Federation. Congrats.


----------



## Airbaby (Aug 9, 2008)

*midwest classic*

wow, those are some pretty amazing times. When you say Rochester are you referring to Rochester Minnesota? I am in Sioux City IA, and if my bird at 244 miles clocked at 12:16 and you 200 miles more only 1 hr later is just awesome. I know for the birds heading north out of Topeka (which we were) only had a tail wind for little more than half the course before it turned into a wicked head wind, 20-29 North head wind for us here. 

Also sorry to i didnt get picts of my little champion hen yet, i just got done painting my breeding loft and now have a digital camera to use so i can now download...my Aunt will be helping get this done hopefully this sunday or monday, i am excited about being able to post some picts of our birds in here


----------

